# Wideband conversion for TT225 AMU engine code



## NotsofasTT (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello, still very new to this but I am currently in the process of big turbo'ing my tt and I have been told that it is recommended to do a wideband conversion for applications of 400hp+ With that being said I did see that unitronic has this wideband kit, http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/store/wideband-ecu-conversion-kit.html# I'm not sure if anyone here has used this along with the wideband 02 sensor and my other question was wether or not you still need something off of the BEA engine for the conversion? i.e. a solenoid of some sort.... thanks for your time guys


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

NotsofasTT said:


> Hello, still very new to this but I am currently in the process of big turbo'ing my tt and I have been told that it is recommended to do a wideband conversion for applications of 400hp+ With that being said I did see that unitronic has this wideband kit, http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/store/wideband-ecu-conversion-kit.html# I'm not sure if anyone here has used this along with the wideband 02 sensor and my other question was wether or not you still need something off of the BEA engine for the conversion? i.e. a solenoid of some sort.... thanks for your time guys


I just installed that same kit on my AMU TT just a couple weeks ago. This was the only thing I needed as the VVT solenoid that you don't have in the AMU setup is resisted in the harness.

Hope that helps, and let me know if you have any install questions.


----------



## NotsofasTT (Nov 10, 2014)

really? did it work out pretty well for you? I wanted to also ask about the n75 valve and all the little fittings that were plugged into the turbo inlet pipe, thank you so much man!


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

NotsofasTT said:


> really? did it work out pretty well for you? I wanted to also ask about the n75 valve and all the little fittings that were plugged into the turbo inlet pipe, thank you so much man!


Worked perfectly fine, just make sure your O2 harness is properly seated into the conversion harness otherwise you will get some open circuit codes. The N75 stays in the loop with my tune, so its still plugged in and doing its job. A couple pics of everything finished.


----------



## NotsofasTT (Nov 10, 2014)

super helpful thank you so much!! I just ordered it!


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

Just wondering how the harness worked out for you? The unitronic website says that the harness is for non-drive by wire vehicles (NDBW), what is your car? I have an 02 TT (AMU) and it's DBW, will this still work? What ECU does everyone recommend for the wideband conversion? It sounds like the BEA has a EGT sensor that will need to be installed (i guess). Has anyone used a BEA ECU to do the wideband conversion for the AMU?

Thanks!


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Silver TT said:


> Just wondering how the harness worked out for you? The unitronic website says that the harness is for non-drive by wire vehicles (NDBW), what is your car? I have an 02 TT (AMU) and it's DBW, will this still work? What ECU does everyone recommend for the wideband conversion? It sounds like the BEA has a EGT sensor that will need to be installed (i guess). Has anyone used a BEA ECU to do the wideband conversion for the AMU?
> 
> Thanks!


My car is 01 (AMU) and the ECU in my car is from a wideband VW tuned by GTS. I didn't add an EGT temp probe with my setup, but perhaps will vary based on the ECU used.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

The BEA will work, but I'm not sure about in OEM form. The point of the swap is assumed increased power potential and tuning options. Tuners should be able to put AWP based files on the BEA ECU, which then wouldn't have the EGT. I've never done this, but this is what I've been told when I asked a few tuners. I have a BEA and hope it's correct b/c I'll be using it in a few months. Otherwise though, not sure where you're getting the NDBW info from, as you can't do wideband swaps on NDBW cars.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

20v master said:


> Tuners should be able to put AWP based files on the BEA ECU, which then wouldn't have the EGT. I've never done this, but this is what I've been told when I asked a few tuners.


That makes sense. Interesting. An AMU engine with a wideband conversion kit is basically an AWP engine without the VVT solenoid, which is addressed by the Unitronic harness.


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

*Fuel trims not changing*

Hopefully someone can help me out here: I did the wideband swap on my 02 TT AMU, and I cant seem to get the fuel trims to adapt. I used a 15 Ohm resistor for the VVT, as that's what is used in the Unitronic wideband conversion harness. The P-code is 0012 – Camshaft A – Advanced setpoint not reached (over retarded). I flashed the ECU with Eurodyne stage 1 for the BEA, and turned off the fault code (set fault class to 0). I also changed a few settings to deal with the EGT sensor (P1435- EGT sensor; open or short to plus). It's not giving any fault codes anymore.

Any ideas?


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Silver TT said:


> Hopefully someone can help me out here: I did the wideband swap on my 02 TT AMU, and I cant seem to get the fuel trims to adapt. I used a 15 Ohm resistor for the VVT, as that's what is used in the Unitronic wideband conversion harness. The P-code is 0012 – Camshaft A – Advanced setpoint not reached (over retarded). I flashed the ECU with Eurodyne stage 1 for the BEA, and turned off the fault code (set fault class to 0). I also changed a few settings to deal with the EGT sensor (P1435- EGT sensor; open or short to plus). It's not giving any fault codes anymore.
> 
> Any ideas?


Have you driven the car under various conditions at full operating temperature and with a full scan you don't show any other open circuit codes?


----------



## 03'GTi (Aug 13, 2013)

If anyone needs one, i have a BEA wideband ECU that is immo defeated by Mobileoneinc in chicago.


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

I drove it for about 2 hours.... No engine codes at all. The fuel trims were adapting before I flashed it... I'm going to flash the stock AWP files back on and see if that changes anything. I'm looking at the fuel trims in block 32 (STFT, and LTFT), but there are several other fuel trims in other blocks, those are changing, but I have no idea what they are? 

I tried changing the 15 Ohm resistor for a 330, I read that might be the problem, but it wasn't.

Does anyone know which block to look at to see if the front O2 sensor is reading?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

031 is AFR, actual and spec.
033 is real time adaptation of front o2 sensor.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/m_blocks/


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the link, I was looking for something like that. I got it sorted out, one of the guys in the Maestro thread made a suggestion and it fixed the problem:

Quote Originally Posted by Stroked1.8t 
block 99 in measuring block will tell you if the O2 sensor is working and how much it is triming the fuel.
If you have problems with the resistor in the VVT plug, plug it into a high impedance injector, satisfies the circuit. as far as the setpoint advance error from not having a VVT, the cam position sensor is looking for the cam timing to change when the VVT is active but you don't have one. Go to the cam timing map, down ther by idle map and 2 step. you will see a huge dip in the map over a large range, bring it up to match the rest of the map and this should prevent the trouble code from coming back.


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

did you do that with vag-com or something else ?


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

No, I did that with the Eurodyne Maestro Editor software.


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ok thought you was using vcds


----------

